# Phoenix Change



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I just learned that Phoenix is replacing the PB-11. They were getting complaints about the push in connection being used. Changing to screw terminals, I understand that they are more expensive, but Phoenix is keeping the price the same as the old model. Actually they worked pretty well.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

With care they worked OK, but multiple wires were no good, and repeated use often fatigued the internal spring.

They were roundly booed when they started using it. 

Glad it is being changed.

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I was told by another electronics manufacturer that the screw terminals were the most expensive part on the board, but important and probably pennies.


----------

